

Disillusionment of an Entrepreneur - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/29/disillusionment-of-an-entrepreneur/

======
3pt14159
When I first started my blog I had a simple goal: I would write 10 posts and
if I didn't have 10 thousand visitors after the tenth one I would quit. I also
intentionally decided that having the date of an article be public would just
stop me from writing the next one since I would feel bad that I hadn't written
in X number of weeks.

I got over 10k by the second post and subsequently forgot about my goal until
a couple posts later. But by that time I was coming up to 100k.

It's weird, when I started out I had just moved into tech (again) from
engineering and I didn't really think it was feasible to shoot for 10k
visitors after a handful of posts, let alone 100k, but once you get there it's
still kinda dull and doesn't really give you the satisfaction that you thought
it would.

The most satisfaction it has ever gotten me was when someone recognized me at
a tech event, it seemed way more human and there was some real enthusiasm that
arbitrary numbers don't give.

------
Yahnz
I'm not sure whether this is passion or greed. Leaning towards the latter.

~~~
democracy
I quickly checked their company and the acquirer and it doesn't seem like
there is enough money to 'retire in a house with an ocean view', not until
it's in Nicaragua, of course.

Congratulations, anyway :)

